# اللجهة المصرية : كل مادا



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

احب اللهجة المصرية كثيرا .. واتمنى ان اتعلمها تحت ايديكم

اريد معنى كلمة ( مادا ) في اغنية هو صحيح الهوى الغلاب لام كلثوم

جاني الهوى من غير مواعيد
وكل مادا حلاوته تزيد

انا لا ادري .. هل هي مادا أو ماده 

اتمنى الرد


----------



## akhooha

> انا لا ادري .. هل هي مادا أو ماده


حسب هذا الموقع
(http://alzamanalgame.arabstar.biz/t37-topic)
الكلمة هي "مادا".  وأعتقد ان معنى "كل مادا" في هذا السياق هي "بمرور الزمن" ٠ 
​


----------



## A doctor

نرجو التأكيد


----------



## Xence

في انتظار التأكيد ، أرجّح شخصيا أن تكون الكتابة الصحيحة للكلمة هي *مدى *وليس *مادا *.. وكلمة *مدى *عربية فصيحة معروفة​


----------



## ahmedcowon

فإن *كل مدى *(غالبا تُكتب *مادا*) تعني *كلما امتد الوقت/الزمن* Xence و akhooha تأكيدا لما قاله​


----------



## إسكندراني

الكلمة دي ما سمعتهاش قبل كدا
أنا لا أستمع لأم كلثوم بطبيعة الحال 
لكن لا أتوقع أن يفهمها الجميع اليوم


----------



## akhooha

مع ان الكلمة مكتوبة (مادى) فسوف تلاقي عبارة "كل مادا" في معجم اللغة العربية المصرية لـ السعيد بدوي ومارتن هايندس (مكتبة لبنان 1986) في ص 814 ٠
https://archive.org/stream/ADiction...tionary.of.Egyptian.Arabic#page/n832/mode/1up

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3d305StvYdTVnVadUgzYkszY2M/edit?usp=sharing (لقطة شاشة)


----------



## ahmedcowon

إسكندراني said:


> الكلمة دي ما سمعتهاش قبل كدا
> أنا لا أستمع لأم كلثوم بطبيعة الحال
> لكن لا أتوقع أن يفهمها الجميع اليوم



أنا كل مادا بأتعلم حاجات زيادة 

إنت أكيد صادفت الكلمة دي كتير قبل كده بس ما ركزتش فيها لأن "*كل مادا*" تعبير أساسي وشائع في اللهجة المصرية, نادر لما بألاقي حد يستخدم *بمرور الزمن* أو *بمرور الوقت

* نظرة بسيطة على نتائج بحث جوجل عن استخدام كل مادا


----------

